# Pics - JD 6330 & Kubota M100x Ebling/Daniels



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is our first storm of the year with our two new tractors. Both have 16' Daniels and 16' Eblings on them. I was on the fence with tractors, now I may never buy a plow truck again!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

dont you push with the front then load the back blade?

its like Im looking into a crystal ball and see my future tractor calling me.



nice setups.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Finally some good pics of how much snow these eblings can actually move..... Thats impressive
Sweet tractors..... MDSP Good Luck with the rest of the season


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1142722 said:


> dont you push with the front then load the back blade?


 The area we were in everything had to go to one end. The tracor will out pull over push hands down. There is still a learning curve, each site we plowed was alittle different.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"On the fence" ......about which manufacturer' tractor to buy too? Nice to see both JD and KUB arm in arm.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

There is a fellow Canadian on here that would love seeing those Ebling blades in action! Especially the green tractor


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Man its fun to see how hard the lake shore got hit.. Only a few miles away in Grand Rapids we have had nothing but bitter cold with no precipitation! Awesome pics of the tractors.. especially the JD Thumbs Up


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

bossplwr09;1142902 said:


> Man its fun to see how hard the lake shore got hit.. Only a few miles away in Grand Rapids we have had nothing but bitter cold with no precipitation! Awesome pics of the tractors.. especially the JD Thumbs Up


Within a mile of the lake we had 12-15" in select areas. 10 miles inland... maybe 2".

Green vs. Orange, both are about 100 hp. Same blades, same result. However, I choose to drive the green. An overall nicer machine.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Man I can really used one of those in Holland Mike. I really want to try one out someday.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like the tractor purchase paid off for you! We were in a scramble to make sure everything was ready if we got hit by that storm, but now we have just been twiddling our thumbs.. Rbronkema how has your setup handled all this snow? i bet your beat from going nonstop


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

mdsp;1142908 said:


> green vs. Orange, both are about 100 hp. Same blades, same result. However, i choose to drive the green. An overall nicer machine.


doooh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

bossplwr09;1142922 said:


> Looks like the tractor purchase paid off for you! We were in a scramble to make sure everything was ready if we got hit by that storm, but now we have just been twiddling our thumbs.. Rbronkema how has your setup handled all this snow? i bet your beat from going nonstop


I have been out for a total of 30 hours since monday at midnight. I am going out again at midnight to clean some things up. Truck is doing very well though. Had a issue with a O-ring on my ebling monday morning which made things very interesting. Monarch sandwiched the O-ring inbetween 2 of the valve blocks and it blew as I was lifting the blade. It was 2 inches off the ground. Both wings were out also. I couldn't bring them in as the hydro oil would just leak out of the O-ring. I had to unbolt the shear pins from the wings then I used a rope I had in my truck to tie them closed. Limped to my shop at 4 am undid the hyrdo lines for the lift and lowered it. I then used my floor jack on the spring bar and lifted it as high and I could get it and then used 2 ratchet straps to hold it up. Brought it to GR around 6:30, I was at ebling and 7 and they fixed it, no questions and I was back on the road heading to holland in 45 mins. They said I am the 3rd pump this year that has done that. The other 2 were on brand new plows also. I talked to Mark Ekdom and he said he was calling Monarch on monday and telling them about the issue and seeing what they could do as they have a bunch of new pumps and a lot of brand new blades out there. Other than that I have been very pleased with how things have been going. I thought it would of taken more time to learn the controls on the ebling but I feel I am doing very well for being brand new to these type of plows. I am used to just a single up and down switch for a back blade.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures. It crazy how the coast got hit so bad just below muskegon and nothing inland a little ways. My parents live in Whitehall just north of muskegon and they have like 5 inches. I'm living in Kentwood just down 44th from ebling until i graduate from GVSU and we have about an inch or so.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Some very nice pics of the tractors in action... Thanks!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

haven't even plowed with our new machine and already have a second one quoted......
there is no comparison to a truck! Not even when you look at the price and cost of ownership.
Only reason to buy a truck is if yo need it for summer or other work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1142964 said:


> I have been out for a total of 30 hours since monday at midnight. I am going out again at midnight to clean some things up. Truck is doing very well though. Had a issue with a O-ring on my ebling monday morning which made things very interesting. Monarch sandwiched the O-ring inbetween 2 of the valve blocks and it blew as I was lifting the blade. It was 2 inches off the ground. Both wings were out also. I couldn't bring them in as the hydro oil would just leak out of the O-ring. I had to unbolt the shear pins from the wings then I used a rope I had in my truck to tie them closed. Limped to my shop at 4 am undid the hyrdo lines for the lift and lowered it. I then used my floor jack on the spring bar and lifted it as high and I could get it and then used 2 ratchet straps to hold it up. Brought it to GR around 6:30, I was at ebling and 7 and they fixed it, no questions and I was back on the road heading to holland in 45 mins. They said I am the 3rd pump this year that has done that. The other 2 were on brand new plows also. I talked to Mark Ekdom and he said he was calling Monarch on monday and telling them about the issue and seeing what they could do as they have a bunch of new pumps and a lot of brand new blades out there. Other than that I have been very pleased with how things have been going. I thought it would of taken more time to learn the controls on the ebling but I feel I am doing very well for being brand new to these type of plows. I am used to just a single up and down switch for a back blade.


That happened to Midtown PC's plow also. If I were you i'd get a $0.25 O ring and keep them on hand. It's a 3 min fix. His did it after being used for 20 hours so not sure why. I think if the valve bodies come loose they can also do that.

Tractors look good. Looks like very light snow.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

JD Dave;1143066 said:


> That happened to Midtown PC's plow also. If I were you i'd get a $0.25 O ring and keep them on hand. It's a 3 min fix. His did it after being used for 20 hours so not sure why. I think if the valve bodies come loose they can also do that.
> 
> Tractors look good. Looks like very light snow.


do you kno what size they are? I am thinking about small mechaics kit to keep in my truck. i already have a wrench and ratchet for the shear pins, But if this happens I will be able to fix it while out and about.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Cedar Grounds;1143041 said:


> haven't even plowed with our new machine and already have a second one quoted......
> there is no comparison to a truck! Not even when you look at the price and cost of ownership.
> Only reason to buy a truck is if yo need it for summer or other work.


I agree.

We stopped adding trucks years ago unless we need them for our summer operation. 
In fact, we run more machines than trucks in the winter.

Another satisfied Ebling client. Nice setups.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1143041 said:


> haven't even plowed with our new machine and already have a second one quoted......
> there is no comparison to a truck! Not even when you look at the price and cost of ownership.
> Only reason to buy a truck is if yo need it for summer or other work.


Apart from summer work with trucks, their benefit can be to plow many small scale sites that are further away. Otherwise it may not be worthy timewise to drive a tractor to sites that are 15min apart from each other. Trucks do, & always will have uses in winter.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

creativedesigns;1143228 said:


> Apart from summer work with trucks, their benefit can be to plow many small scale sites that are further away. Otherwise it may not be worthy timewise to drive a tractor to sites that are 15min apart from each other. Trucks do, & always will have uses in winter.


Don't think I said I won't need trucks for winter 
I have 11 of them already and don't need any more at this point 
Plus 3 dump trucks on top of that....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You're right Cre, trucks do have a purpose in the winter but I firmly do believe that what the machine loses in travel speed to a site it will make up tenfold in productivity once on site compared to a truck,


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

The last pic is a really good night shot.
What camera/? did u use ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1143076 said:


> do you kno what size they are? I am thinking about small mechaics kit to keep in my truck. i already have a wrench and ratchet for the shear pins, But if this happens I will be able to fix it while out and about.


No I don't but if you call Ebling they will be able to tell you.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

MDSP;1142716 said:


> Here is our first storm of the year with our two new tractors. Both have 16' Daniels and 16' Eblings on them. I was on the fence with tractors, now I may never buy a plow truck again!


Awesome, wish GR was getting that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes the O ring thing happened to mine about 2 storms in. No reason why.



So the reason you have snow up on the fenders ect is because it pulls that much?

I found it best to start pulling with the ebling then drop the front blade once I got moving and man you carry alot of snow.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice looking tractors! Good luck this winter


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

BlackIrish;1143462 said:


> The last pic is a really good night shot.
> What camera/? did u use ?


Blackberry camera phones. The last pic was from a new phone with a clean lens. The others are from mine with a very dirty lens.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1143832 said:


> So the reason you have snow up on the fenders ect is because it pulls that much?
> 
> I found it best to start pulling with the ebling then drop the front blade once I got moving and man you carry alot of snow.


The Ebling can carry enough snow to bury the fenders, however it was somewhat "light" lake effect. I stopped to take the pic and I got moving again with the blade down with no problem in a lower gear. I'm used to stopping with and truck and not being able to get going again.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never ran a back blade and I really want to try one but I have a question...

How is it more productive to plow with the back blade then the front? I could see it speeding things up when close to a building and u need to drag out from it, or if you push with the front and when its full pull whatever you can on the back. But just running the back blade?? Also running both plows, would you have enough traction to push and pull two full blades?

Again I have no experience with them, and have never seen one in person. Just want to learn, as anyone i've talked to said they like them but cant say its more productive as they cant push/pull two full boxes


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1142926 said:


> doooh!!!!!!!!!


:realmad::realmad:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

chris_morrison;1144299 said:


> I've never ran a back blade and I really want to try one but I have a question...
> 
> How is it more productive to plow with the back blade then the front? I could see it speeding things up when close to a building and u need to drag out from it, or if you push with the front and when its full pull whatever you can on the back. But just running the back blade?? Also running both plows, would you have enough traction to push and pull two full blades?
> 
> Again I have no experience with them, and have never seen one in person. Just want to learn, as anyone i've talked to said they like them but cant say its more productive as they cant push/pull two full boxes


What you do is use the ebling as a push box or front blade. Trucks are ment to pull not push. It is easier to pull 12, 14, or 16 feet than push it with a truck. All you do is drag the snow to where your piles are and then use the front blade to stack it. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh and by the way, Mikes John deere is BAD A$$! It has back up cameras the back side of the cab on each side so the operator can see the wings of the ebling. I am VERY JEALOUS! Mike don't leave the keys in it. haha jk.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1144728 said:


> Oh and by the way, Mikes John deere is BAD A$$! It has back up cameras the back side of the cab on each side so the operator can see the wings of the ebling. I am VERY JEALOUS! Mike don't leave the keys in it. haha jk.


Ryan,

The key is yours anytime! Let me know when you want to play with it. Maybe this weekend down at Shape. We'll be in touch. PS Thanks for the awsome install on my strobes!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Will def be in touch Mike.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

MDSP;1145905 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> The key is yours anytime! Let me know when you want to play with it. Maybe this weekend down at Shape. We'll be in touch. PS Thanks for the awsome install on my strobes!


You take care of Shape Corporation? My mom's cousin is married to one of the owners. They have a huge house right on Mona Lake.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Jelinek61;1147036 said:


> You take care of Shape Corporation?/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, Since 1989 in the summer and the last 3 years plowing.


----------

